# Girlfriend at an Abandoned motel on the Highway



## LEXTC (Mar 19, 2005)

We found this abandoned place right off the highway and took some pics.  I didn't edit the pics at all other than resize and cropped them alittle.

















^ This one's my favorite.  She's not very photogenic so I only got to snap a few, these are the best of the few.  We really weren't trying to stick around long because there were no tresspassing signs everywhere and everything we were doing was easily visible from the busy highway so we did a quick little shoot 












Please critique these and don't be nice.  Lay it on me!  Tell me what I could have done better and telling me differen settings would be nice if I need to change them!  Thanks guys!  :hug::


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 19, 2005)

another











^ I used flash with this one and forgot to take off my lense hood so the hood blocked the flash for the whole bottom of the pic......    I had to do some major cropping for this one!  :wtc:


----------



## mpdc (Mar 19, 2005)

Not much of a critique HOWEVER the one on the stairs is IMHO the BEST.  good show.


----------



## meotter (Mar 19, 2005)

i agree, the one on the stairs is my favorite also.

your GF's pose though at the abandoned hotel doesn't necesarily fit the mood of the building.... unless hooking up in an abandoned building is the intent?   the abandoned building makes me feel more somber then party like and the models expressions & poses contradict that.

if these pictures show your gf as not photogenic, then she must be a knockout irl


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 19, 2005)

Very nice stuff.  I think all these images would benifit from some post-capture manipulation.  I really like the view with the cinder blocks.  The warm tones against the cool background is a nice situation.  Pretty girl!

-Pete Christie


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 19, 2005)

meotter said:
			
		

> i agree, the one on the stairs is my favorite also.
> 
> your GF's pose though at the abandoned hotel doesn't necesarily fit the mood of the building.... unless hooking up in an abandoned building is the intent?   the abandoned building makes me feel more somber then party like and the models expressions & poses contradict that.
> 
> if these pictures show your gf as not photogenic, then she must be a knockout irl




haha yea this is true I didn't even think about the mood of the backdrop!  :hail: 

I got her into Import Modeling so that's all she really knows.  :meh: I'm shocked because her clothes match the colors in the background.  We just stumbled upon this place so I guess that worked our pretty well for us!!
 



Thanks for all your guys complements!  And if you guys want to do any cropping editing or whatever feel free!


----------



## lizheaemma (Mar 19, 2005)

I like the third one.  Sure she dosn't really fit into the background but it works for me in almost a sureal kind of way! Plus she has feet!  It might just be me but I hate seeing legs with no feet, most likely because I have a tendancy to do that as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 19, 2005)

OK...  I REALLY like your series.  I normally wouldn't do this, but I couldn't keep my hands off.  I felt the legs weren't an asset, so I cropped up.  I love the directional light, but wanted to see it emphasized.






I truly hope this is helpful.

-Pete


----------



## Corry (Mar 19, 2005)

Not very photogenic?  Are you nuts?  She's beautiful!  I sure hope SHE doesn't see this thread!!!


----------



## lathamemmons (Mar 19, 2005)

yey man your girlfreinds hot lol 
i like the cinderblock one best.But still good job on all of them a bit of photoshoping would be nice tho.


----------



## picassotrig (Mar 19, 2005)

i'd hit it


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 19, 2005)

You guys are funny, thanks!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 19, 2005)

i agree she is photogenic!  nice work :thumbup:


----------



## railman44 (Mar 19, 2005)

She is a great model.  She's dressed wrong and not in the greatest of backgrounds.  You will post better.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

She supervised me in photoshopping her pics.  She says she wants it her way!

So here's her and my collaborated edits.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

oops I meant to include all the pics in one post, well here's the rest!

I told her darkening it would be cool, but then she said she wants it brighter and also pointed out the fact that she's wearing sun glasses..    She always wins...







and some fun


----------



## meotter (Mar 20, 2005)

the one with out sunglasses on that you both worked on is way too blown out now... take it down a few notches.

i actually like the "and some fun" picture... it's my favorite of the bunch.  lots of contrast between everything. model seems to "pop" more... although the background on the right has me slightly puzzled as to why that didn't get the treatment also


----------



## ChrisPol (Mar 20, 2005)

No offense, but keep the photoshopping to your tastes.
btw, the one on the stairs is great, with some cropping and a few adjustments it could make a great portrait print.


----------



## Hellashot (Mar 20, 2005)

Your girlfriend should have been in shorts and barefoot.  Would have made for hotter shots.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

meotter said:
			
		

> the one with out sunglasses on that you both worked on is way too blown out now... take it down a few notches.
> 
> i actually like the "and some fun" picture... it's my favorite of the bunch.  lots of contrast between everything. model seems to "pop" more... although the background on the right has me slightly puzzled as to why that didn't get the treatment also




What does blown out mean?  bright?

the one that's your favorite did get the treatment on the right, it's just hard to tell because of how the lighting is.  Remember in the stock photo that part to the right of her was bright because the sunlight was coming in.  and the corner was dark, now that it's inverted the dark is light and light is dark


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

Hellashot said:
			
		

> Your girlfriend should have been in shorts and barefoot.  Would have made for hotter shots.




  Thanks, it's alittle too cold for that yet.  But we just came back from Baltimore and she got a couple sexy skirts and tiny shirts for this summer  :thumbup:


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

ChrisPol said:
			
		

> No offense, but keep the photoshopping to your tastes.
> btw, the one on the stairs is great, with some cropping and a few adjustments it could make a great portrait print.




How's this??


----------



## ChrisPol (Mar 20, 2005)

That shot is fantastic, her smile and pose is beautiful.
Does she model professionally, or just for you?


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

ChrisPol said:
			
		

> That shot is fantastic, her smile and pose is beautiful.
> Does she model professionally, or just for you?




She's never done modeling before but she has always wanted to be a print add model.  So I guess it's good that we found eachother. 

Thanks for the compliment she really appreciates it!  

Also if anyone is interested in doing a shoot with her she said it's fine with her!


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 21, 2005)

Like this one the best with the stair shot a close second. You are lucky to have a willing and beautiful subject.






Eric


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 21, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Like this one the best with the stair shot a close second. You are lucky to have a willing and beautiful subject.
> 
> Eric


I agree with AIRIC I like this one the best also.  She has a very Pleased expression on her face and her hair is very full in this photo.

very nice!


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, you guys help boost her confidence!

We just got done a shoot today!  I can't wait to see these new pics when I get home!!!!!!!!


----------



## art tesian (Mar 21, 2005)

cool photos,maybe some vertical shots?,nice though


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll agree with everyone that she is very photogenic and can/will be a great model.

As art tesian said, try some vertical (portrait) orientation shots.  That way you are focusing more on the model and less on the background.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 21, 2005)

This is from our shoot today..... 

I have tons of new pics, I still gotta go through them all

http://uploadhut.com/view.php/49791.mpg


----------



## D-Ice (Mar 22, 2005)

Great photos. I like almost all of them. I don't like the one where she is without sunglasses. I guess her sunglasses are magic? lol

she look good too. Lucky you.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 22, 2005)

moved


----------



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow, wow, wow! Take it easy. Christina is new local star


----------



## laudrup (Mar 24, 2005)

Smashing shots dude!


----------

